
Pure CSS Still Life - skilled
https://codepen.io/ivorjetski/details/xMJoYO
======
itmeyou
On latest firefox on windows causes a lot of lag and spikes CPU usage - not
sure who's fault that is tbh.

~~~
skilled
I tried it on mobile/Mac (Chrome) and loaded fine. A few people were making a
similar statement on Twitter though.

It's 2,000 lines of "complex" CSS, so I can see that it might cause some
performance related issues.

